# Lowrance



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

I bought a brand new deep ranger 2018...it came with 2 hook 7 lowrances.how do I know if they have nationals chip in them? is it internal? I seen a setting where I could choose nationals or Lowrance? I left it on lowrance...

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

navionics*

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Select the navionics in the menu, it should be far more detailed than the cmap on most lakes in the area. There should be a removeable sd/micro sd card in the unit which is the navionics card.

I had an elite 7 ti that came with seperate mapping cards, one was cmap (Lowrance) and one was the navionics.


----------

